# شرح خاص لكيفية تكوين دراسة الجدوى لتبدأ مشروعك



## aly_moh (28 مايو 2006)

اخوانى الكرام 
اقدم لكم اليوم ملف وورد يوجد بة شرح كامل و شرح خاص لكيفية تكوين دراسة الجدوى لتبدأ مشروعك 
سواء كان هذا المشروع كبير ام صغير
فلمبدأ واحد
ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام مناقشة الموضوع معى لنتعرف علي الاخطاء
و نصلحها
و ارجوا من لدية تجربة او دراسة جدوى عملية و ضعها هنا فى هذا الموضوع
ارجوا ان اكون وفقت فى تقديم هذه الدراسة و الله الموفق
ملحوظة
الدراسة منقولة للعلم و شكرا
و انا قد قمت بتقيمها و تنسيها علي النحو الذى سترونة
و شكرا


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين



دراسة الجدوى.doc​


----------



## aly_moh (29 مايو 2006)

اية يا جماعة 15 تحميل و مفيش دعوة واحدة 



جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 


اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## المهندس القادم (30 مايو 2006)

الف شكر ,,,ملف رائع مفيد فيه عدة مواضيع متميزه


----------



## aly_moh (30 مايو 2006)

مشكور كتير لمرورك

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 



اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## مفيد (1 يونيو 2006)

الله يجزاك خير و يوفقك
الحقيقة الملف جاء في و قته


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:80:


----------



## kha (2 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع 

وتقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## mukarameng (2 يونيو 2006)

والله كلمات الشكر قليلة بحقك اخي علي وفقك الله في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## البلوي (4 يونيو 2006)

الأخ aly_moh 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً وأجزل لك المثوبة.


----------



## العرندس (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعزك يا أخي علي محمد 

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك

جاري التحميل والإطلاع على الملف


----------



## مهاجر (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير وشكراً لك

الاخ: aly_moh 
انتظر ردك على الرسالة الخاصة التي ارسلتها لك


----------



## Cost Engineer (5 يونيو 2006)

Bark Allah in the writer and Publiher THANKS


----------



## rajab (6 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حساناتك
مع تحياتى


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (6 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aly_moh (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين كتير لمروركم
و 
جزاكم الله خيرا

علي محمد


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (8 يونيو 2006)

نعم وانا بحاجة ايضا لعمل دراسة جدوى لمعمل بلوك وطابوق ممكن المساعدة ؟؟
ممكن الكتابة لي على ******


----------



## abobandar2005 (8 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## aly_moh (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لمروركم 
علي محمد


----------



## asd06 (12 يونيو 2006)

الأخ aly_moh 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً وأجزل لك المثوبة.

اخوك ابومحمد


----------



## aly_moh (13 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام
شكرا لمروركم 
علي محمد


----------



## هيثم السعداوي (13 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## asd06 (13 يونيو 2006)

.

الاخ العزيز aly_moh ...
الاخوه الاعزاء جميعاً ...
ارغب بدراسة انشاء مصنع اسمنت بالسعوديه ولدي جميع التقاريرومراحل التصنيع وكذلك الرسوم الهندسية والمبيعات السنويه المتوقع والصادرات والواردات وجميعها من مصادر رسميه لكن يصعب على تجميعها مع بعض بحيث تكون دراسة متكامله يستفاد منها.

فهل بالامكان ان نتعاون لاجل انجازها .....؟
اخوكم ابو محمد

.


----------



## أبو زياد (13 يونيو 2006)

أخي aly_moh 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية ، مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mcivil (13 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## aly_moh (14 يونيو 2006)

asd06 قال:


> .
> 
> الاخ العزيز aly_moh ...
> الاخوه الاعزاء جميعاً ...
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات

الحقيقة انا مستعد للتعاون معاك بس عايز اقول لك انى فى الحقيقة ماليش خبرة فى مصانع الاسمنت
لاكن انت بتقول انك عندك التقارير 

المهم شوف هتبدا امتى ؟
علي محمد


----------



## Dr-net (14 يونيو 2006)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## asd06 (14 يونيو 2006)

aly_moh قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
> 
> الحقيقة انا مستعد للتعاون معاك بس عايز اقول لك انى فى الحقيقة ماليش خبرة فى مصانع الاسمنت
> لاكن انت بتقول انك عندك التقارير
> ...



شكرا اخي محمد وجزاك الله خير وارجو التكرم باضافتي لديك على احد العناوين التاليه:
بالهوت ميل:
asd_006

بالــيـــا هــــــــو:
wave_006

بالجي ميل:
asd006


كما ارجو التكرم بابلاغي عن الأ يـــــمــيــــل الذي ستراسلني فيه حتى يتم اضافتك لدي.... :13: 
ولك جزيل الشكر
اخوك ابومحمد

.


----------



## aly_moh (14 يونيو 2006)

تمت اضافتك بالهوت
علي محمد


----------



## kmb (14 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك يا أخ aly_moh
  ​


----------



## aly_moh (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لمرورك اخى Kmb


----------



## م. أحمد يسري (20 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الهدية القيمة


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (21 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي علي محمد ..

أقترح أن تقوم أخي الكريم .. بعمل مثال لمشروع معين .. وسرد الخطوات اللازمة لدراسة الجدوى ..

والله أعلم ..


----------



## aly_moh (21 يونيو 2006)

فكرت فى هذا الموضوع و ستم قريبا ان شاء الله طرح احدى الدراسات 
شكرا لمرورك 

علي محمد


----------



## الساحق الماحق (21 يونيو 2006)

aly_moh قال:


> فكرت فى هذا الموضوع و ستم قريبا ان شاء الله طرح احدى الدراسات
> شكرا لمرورك
> 
> علي محمد


 

أتمنى أن يكون دراسة جدوى لمشروع مكتب هندسي ....



ألف شكر على مجهوداتك البارزة ....




أخوك ابو فهد


----------



## aly_moh (21 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك اخى الكريم للمرور
بس انا عندى فكرة لمصنع لانتاج نوع معين من الاصناف و قد طلب منى ان اتممها 
و قد وعد بها
و ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## محمد مرهف (26 يونيو 2006)

ااثابكم الله عن كل حرف حسنة


----------



## م. قدمور (26 يونيو 2006)

اشد على يديك و مزيد من العطاء 
مع الشكر


----------



## مروان مقطري (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور كتير أوي


----------



## ASHRAFE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طه المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

دراسه مفيده وبارك الله فيك


----------



## KATATNI (21 سبتمبر 2006)

Gazakom Allah Khyran


----------



## wadod (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر وان شاء الله يتم الرد بعد قراءة الموضوع باكثر تركيز وشكرا


----------



## AmirEdoir (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أرجو منك المساعدة ...!!!

كيفية إنشاء مشروع مزرعة (زراعية او حيوانية) ... ؟
أعزائي المهندسين,
انا مهندس حديث التخرج, و كان عندي حلم نفسي انفذه.

كان نفسي اعمل مزرعه (زراعية او حيوانيه), و كنت عايز أدرس الموضوع, فهل من خطوات اساسيه لدراسة هذا الموضوع.
أو هل فيه كتاب معين مدروس فيه مشروع المزرعه (زراعية أو حيوانيه) أقدر افهم منه ابعاد المشروع كلها.
او هل فيه بحث عن كيفية تنفيذ إحدي المشروعين أقدر اتطلع عليه... ؟؟؟

يا ريت لو حد يقدر يساعدني في الموضوع ده او يوصلني لبحث او كتاب او مقال فيه.

و لكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## Elassal (27 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف العنزي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر استاذي


----------



## eng_mot (29 سبتمبر 2006)

متشكرين يا باشمهندس على المجهود ارائع


----------



## ذويزن (30 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله على المعلومات المبسطه والقيمه. واضح إنها مناسبه للمشروعات البسيطه. مساهمه جميله.


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (1 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام والامه الاسلاميه بخير


----------



## amin250 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

:20: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ألأخ علي محمد 

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابتسم (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي aly_moh 

بارك الله في علمك ونفع بك الامة وجزاك الله خيراً .
تقبل حبي وخالص احترامي 
وتذكر دائما ابتسم


----------



## م/حسن كامل (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك وزادك من خيراته


----------



## أحمد شلبي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

وشكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## magnoooo (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك واكقر من امثالك الف شكر يا اخى:1:


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## karim06 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

aly_moh قال:


> اية يا جماعة 15 تحميل و مفيش دعوة واحدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الف مليار شكرا


----------



## SaudiArabia (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.احمدصالح (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء بس لو كان بصيغة pdf افضل لكي يكون عملنا مرتب اي جميع مايستلم من الانترنت بصيغة pdf والف شكر لك تحيات المهندس المدني احمد صالح 
والف شكر


----------



## goodman2001eg (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amir45 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## almawred_s (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالقوى (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم إجعل عملك خالص لوجهه الكريم وغفر الله لك وبارك فيك وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## arch_hleem (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عرب (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شاكر و مقدر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اخونا الفاضل على محمد

اشكرك فعلا على ملفك الاكثر من مفيد

واسأل الله ان يجعله في موازين حسناتك
وان ينفع به وينفعك به

تقبل فائق احترامي وشكري


----------



## م انس (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هل موضوع المفيد


----------



## مهندس/محمد عطيه (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز/
جزاك الله الخير والثواب وربنا يجازيك، استكمالا للموضوع ولعمل امثله عمليه يوجد برنامج جيد لعمل دراسات الجدوي الأقتصاديه للمشروعات يمكن لكم مراجعة هذا البرنامج وعمل تطبيق عملي مع المعلومات القيمه الموجوده عندك.
اسم البرنامج:Comfar
يمكن انزال النسخه الأستعراضيه من موقع UNDP
يتم عمل مطابقه بين المعلومات المقدمه، المعلومات القيمه الموجوده سابق والأستفاده من التطبيق والله الموفق
مهندس/ محمد عطيه


----------



## engr.alaa (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً و لك جزيل الشكر و سدد الله خطاك.


----------



## eng_m_feky (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقك و يعطيك من علمه


----------



## احمد الحجري (18 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور وما قصرت وننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## ybq (19 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله آلف خير وكثرة الله من أمثالك


----------



## Amar Yasser (19 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً .............مشكور


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم بك ثانية نقرأ فيها هذة المادة زد صاحبها بها رفعة في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## ابوعمر11 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك كل اللى في بالك 
مشكور والله الموضوع حلو أنا تصفحتوا وباقي أدرسو كويس


----------



## sudi (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا عن امة المهندسين والمسلمين


----------



## haythamelmansy (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mohammed123 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر وانشالله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ESSAALNAJM (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر ورحم الله والديك.
وفقك الله لكل خير.


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة مشكور على مجهودك حتا قبل من نفتح الملف اكييد رائع
جمال


----------



## mohammed123 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس ملف قيم جدا


----------



## م-طارق الفارس (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يجزاك خير وينصر الإسلام والمسلمين 
الهم آمين


----------



## The Manager (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## abasaleh (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## بنت المعلمM (12 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك ربي الف مليون عافية ​ 
مجهود تشكر عليه كثير كثير.....!​ 
بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم ياورد


----------



## علي الفهد (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابن السبيل (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## البيطاش (15 ديسمبر 2006)

_*مشكور يا أخى محمد*_


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووور أخي ..
وفقك الله و جندك لنصرة دينه...
و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن عمر حسن بادكوك (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dadado (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر وربنا يفتح عليك ويزيدك


----------



## khalid shareif (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dadado (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك


----------



## mjouel_ma (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mahmoud Said1 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير عيد سعيد عليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامية فى عز ونماء


----------



## Mr. Data (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Tamrco (1 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ajami (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## samaden (3 فبراير 2007)

Thank you for this information


----------



## nagopc (3 فبراير 2007)

بسيطة جدا في الشرح و التفسير مما سهل علينا الفهم
مرتبة و منظمة و لو نقتحها لا اصبحت مرجع لنا 
و لو عملت checklist
حتي يمكن استخدامها يكون زادك الله فوق الخير و الثواب خير و ثواب اكثر


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (3 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ,,,ملف رائع مفيد فيه عدة مواضيع متميزه


----------



## khaled_omar (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخي الحبيب 
كما أود أن أضيف للزملاء أنه يوجد العديد من دراسات الجدوى على موقع اسلام أون لاين ويمكن الدخول على الرابط التالي :
http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/Satellite?hSection=NMAPJ&pagename=Zone-Arabic-Namah/NMASection


----------



## shrek (13 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاك خير و يوفقك
الحقيقة الملف جاء في و ق


----------



## LOALOA_2010 (15 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## mafomi (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (19 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي


----------



## zaen (22 فبراير 2007)

يسلمووووووا


----------



## rodwanq (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو تحسين (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هل الملف الرائع


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي


----------



## elbezzaz (5 مارس 2007)

jazak allah kol khair


----------



## مهندس اليكس (5 مارس 2007)

ربنا يباركلك يا رب ويتدينا المزيد


----------



## الوعد الهندسي (5 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله خير 

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## khaled sham3a (9 مارس 2007)

مرحبا .. الملف مش قابل يتحمل عندي و انا محتاج هاد الموضوع .. فأنجدوني يعني .


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (10 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## play (10 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا والله يجزيك بالخير


----------



## kazanova7 (11 مارس 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2007)

تحياتي وشكري لك.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي ولكن مازلت ابحث عن المزيد....واتمني المساعدة


----------



## ابو أسماء (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو الزهرة (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف البواليز (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mr.LOAD (5 أبريل 2007)

ممتاز ,,,,,,,, جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (5 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الطبرى (7 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعافية يا أخى العزيز


----------



## mokasdem (7 أبريل 2007)

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## المهند س هندسة (13 أبريل 2007)

thanks..........................


----------



## HHM (13 أبريل 2007)

شكراً لكم الله يُباركُك


----------



## fadiki1 (13 أبريل 2007)

thank u man.


----------



## ابو أسماء (15 أبريل 2007)

وفقك الله مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## قلم معماري (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng _ marwa (16 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر علي المجهود 
لو سمحت لو عندك معلومات اكتر عن الجدوي التسويقية و كيفية تحديد حجم الطلب علي المنتج و خاصة في مجال العقارات ياريت تساعدني


----------



## صفي الدين (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كتير لمرورك

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 



اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لك وزادك


----------



## abu nouran (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mbhussein (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك
:14:


----------



## khaled25 (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ehabsibaey (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (25 أبريل 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amg (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل


----------



## mai_hafez (25 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع


----------



## الزئبق (26 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع 

وتقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (26 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdullah1407 (26 أبريل 2007)

بيض الله وجهك.


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 أبريل 2007)

thankssssssssss


----------



## احمد احميده (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
وفقك الله الى مافيه خير للجميع
متمنيا لك التوفيق


----------



## خلدون80 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخى العزيز على هده المعلومات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوزين (3 مايو 2007)

*الشكر فقط قليل*

اشكرك بعنف اخب العزيز 

والله كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع من زمان


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 مايو 2007)

mt301 قال:


> شكرا اخي ولكن مازلت ابحث عن المزيد....واتمني المساعدة



يا أخوان الرجاء فتح باب المساهمة في دراسة الجدوي...ارجوكم الموضوع هام لعدد كبير من الاخوة المهندسين.

م./ محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## م. الشلاّحي (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. الشلاّحي (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wadlaziz (6 مايو 2007)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abu nouran (8 مايو 2007)

ThanxXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## زهر الياسمين (10 مايو 2007)

أشكرك كثيراً الله يوفقك


----------



## notitl (18 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقك لما فيه نفع للمسلمين


----------



## mosta2007 (18 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مش عارف اوصفلك فرحتي بالدراسة دي فعلا فعلا جت في وقتها انا بقالي شهر بدور على دراسة جدوي بطريقة احترافية ذي دراستك دي

الف شكر بل مليون شكر على موضوعك الرائع 
وجزاك الله كل خير ... ودائما تمتعنا بمواضيعك الرائعة
اخوك مصطفى


----------



## حرو_73 (28 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حرو_73 (16 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع


----------



## hosini2000 (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## elgawy10 (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الداعي للخير (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Nahari (18 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير و يوفقك


----------



## الحصان الجامح (18 يونيو 2007)

شكر ياباش مهندس


----------



## amr_said53 (18 يونيو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## amr_said53 (18 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة


----------



## engmohamad (23 يونيو 2007)

ملف رائع جدا


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم الف شكر لمن ارسل هذه المشاركة المهندس جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

مشكور عزيزي ...​


----------



## hany79 (10 يوليو 2007)

100000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## Johney (11 يوليو 2007)

10000000000000000 شكر ودعوه من القلب لك بالتوفيق


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين كتير


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_engineer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*اشكرك من صميم قلبى*

جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك فسيح جناته
انا اقوم الان باعداد دراسة جدوى ومحتاجها فعلا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.b.m (30 أغسطس 2007)

_:20: جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## غراس (31 أغسطس 2007)

*جــــهـــــد مميز ومشــــكــــور*

بارك الله فـــــــــيـــك


----------



## صابر دياب (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً يا أخي على هذا الشرح الوافي والرائع


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اله خيرا على المجهود المثمر والمفيد


----------



## amay (20 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم وفقه لما تحب وترضى وارضه وارضا عنه


----------



## مووداا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

يا باشا جزاك الله خير الجزاء حتى من قبل ما أقرأ الملف كفاية انك بتساهم في اثراء هذا المنتدى اللي رغم أني جديد عليه إلا إنه بجد استفدت منه بشكل كبير جداً


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

:20: :20: thank you


----------



## سفل (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله الف خير وفقك لما يحب و يرضاه


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حساناتك
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mu7ammad (25 أكتوبر 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/8651

هذا من موقع كنانة

يوجد به شرح بسيط عن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع

وهو موقع ممتاز
انصح الجميع بمراجعته

مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## ابو ربيع (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القطري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## غراس (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خير واعطيك العافية*

ومشكور على الافادات


----------



## جنو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخ الكريم 
انا بصدد عمل بحث عن (دراسات الجدوى البيئية للمشاريع الهندسية) 
والله الموفق


----------



## بندروزا (9 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلموووووووو


جزاك الله خير


----------



## abood77 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك 
و بارك الله فيك
و جزاك الله خيرا
و جعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## وليد عزمي عوض احمد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kenedy (15 نوفمبر 2007)

عافاك الله وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## nezar.a.a (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مسامهة ممتازة و مفيده، أنا ممتن لك جدا جدا:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:


----------



## محمد جمال عيسى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك تااه عنا خيرآ


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ عباد ارسلت لي رسالة لكن لا يمكنني فتحها هل بالامكان ان ترسلها على الايملي الخاص بي 
engineermoad*************


----------



## الصانع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك لله خيراً ،،،
وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## عبد الله فهد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العفو و العافية على مجهودك


----------



## the pump (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 نوفمبر 2007)

زادك الله علماً وجعلك من الصالحين والذين لا يريدون جزاءً ولا شكوراً


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abo saleh (28 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله مشاركه قيمه مشكور


----------



## مهندس126 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جداااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hardyheart (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (1 ديسمبر 2007)

خدمك
المال
والبنون
والزوجة الحنون
على هذا
المجهود




aly_moh قال:


> اخوانى الكرام
> اقدم لكم اليوم ملف وورد يوجد بة شرح كامل و شرح خاص لكيفية تكوين دراسة الجدوى لتبدأ مشروعك
> سواء كان هذا المشروع كبير ام صغير
> فلمبدأ واحد
> ...


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (2 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك ويجزاك كل خير


----------



## mufeed (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## المهندس ظافر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم يا بشمهندس على الملف الرائع


----------



## الدكتور44 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور وماقصرت:56: :56: :56:


----------



## خالد000 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر
:85:


----------



## م احمد العراقي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جابر حميد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز انا اشكرك قبل تحميل وقرائه المرفق لانك بمجرد الكتابه والسعي لفائدة الاخرين هو عمل تجزى عليه(من سنه سنه حسنه فله اجرها واجر من عمل فيها الى يوم القيامه)فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدكتور44 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ياسيدي الف شكر وماقصرت وعندي سؤال دراسة الجدوى من ناحية البرمجيات لها برامج يعني زي برامج ادارة الشركات والف مليون شكرا


----------



## ايلي توما (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الطيب وربنا يزيدك من نعيمو ويوفقك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يحفظك.


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smsmosa (11 يناير 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسكو (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير

موضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## طارق حسين (12 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا و الله يزوجك


----------



## احمد رامى خالد (13 يناير 2008)

ربنا يكرم يا اخى على--شكرا


----------



## زيد ماجد (13 يناير 2008)

الف شكرا لموضوع الجدوى الاقتصاديه والفنيه للمشاريع جاءت في وقتها 
سلمتم


----------



## أيمن إسماعيل (13 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي العزيز علي محمد
اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## مورتي (19 يناير 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## المهندس ظافر (23 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذة الجهود الطيبة


----------



## ابويونس (23 يناير 2008)

مشكور الغالي


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (26 يناير 2008)

الله يجزاك خير و يوفقك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## walidkhlil55 (13 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر ونتمى لك التوفيق


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

thank to you


----------



## يسران (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## ahmeddd1 (25 أبريل 2008)

[الله يعطيك قد أحرف المقال و الكتاب دعوات خير مستجابة ان شاء الله


----------



## ماجدجمعة (26 أبريل 2008)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## جمال السيد (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخيرات يا هندسة وفتح الله عليك وبك 0


----------



## المهندس المنتخب (20 يوليو 2008)

جزال الله كل خير يا اخي العزيز والى الامام


----------



## سيف الحكمة (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا، وفقك الله


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هالمعلومات القيمة والدراسة الجيدة


----------



## واثق الخطوه (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وحشرك مع سيد المرسلين


----------



## Jamal (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاكالله كل الخير


----------



## دلوعة الملكه (27 يوليو 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه وربي مواضيعكم كلها روووووووووووووووووعه وانا من جد سعيده اني اكون معاكم واستفيكم منكم وان شاء الله يارب بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Elassal (30 يوليو 2008)

aly_moh قال:


> اخوانى الكرام
> اقدم لكم اليوم ملف وورد يوجد بة شرح كامل و شرح خاص لكيفية تكوين دراسة الجدوى لتبدأ مشروعك
> سواء كان هذا المشروع كبير ام صغير
> فلمبدأ واحد
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله على تحليلك أخي للجدى وبالفعل لمست بهذا الملف شيء احترافي بارك الله بك وبأمثالك


----------



## عودة (31 يوليو 2008)

اللهم ربي يوفقك


----------



## galal_beh (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هلوتس (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع


----------



## maae (6 أغسطس 2008)

*جهد مشكور*

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا العزيز 
وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (9 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخى العزييييييييييييز


----------



## virtualknight (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر أخوتي الكرام


----------



## body55 (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## habeeba (13 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز جدا يا بشمهندس كنت بأبحث عن شرح لدراسة الجدوى


----------



## امةالرحمن (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الظلام الداكن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسراء1 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اذا ممكن ترفع الملف على موقع لتحميل لانو فى مشكلة فى تحميل المرفقات عندى 

و ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## abukhalid (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (13 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان كريم و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خضر احمد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engahmednagi (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراعلى المشاركة الطيبه


----------



## osamaabu (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق ومجهود تشكر عليه
أسامه أبوشال


----------



## الأوائل1971 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

نصرك الله حيث ما كنت , و جعلك للمسلمين عونا" , بارك الله بك


----------



## عطيةحسن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير


----------



## أبو ريم 1 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع قوي جدا و فعلا عملي لاقصي درجه مشكوا يا باشا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجستير عادل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
خير الكلام ما نبدأه بسم الله و بالله الكريم نقوى على شكر الكرام ابناء الكرام .. لك مني كل الشكر اخي العزيز علي محمد و ليحفظك العزيز الكريم و ليعزك و يكرمك في الدنيا و الاخرة .


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samarthome (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يجزاك خير و يوفقك
تحية عطرة لكم*​


----------



## صانع السلام (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الموضوع جيد ولكن لا يغطي جميع المشاريع المطروحة بالسوق ؟؟؟
هذا الموضوع يغطى فقط قسم الانتاج ولا يغطى مثلاً اقسام الخدمات والاستثمارات وغيرها

لكم تحياتي 
Engr


----------



## مهندس126 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجارى تحميل الملف


----------



## selection5 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعزك يا أخي علي محمد و رحم الله والديك 

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء, لكن أرجو من السادة الزملاء توضيح المصادر الخاصة بالممعلومات المدرجة


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## المهندس المحمد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## angleofmercy (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م شريفة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع جزاك الله خيراوزادكم نفعا


----------



## waddan_79 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## A.LOTFYY (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً
وكل عام وانتم بخير انت ومن تحب


----------



## hamed2 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

دراسة وافية وشاملة لاعداد الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشاريع .... 
س/ هل ممكن معرفة مصدر هذه الدراسة ؟
يعطيك العافية ونطمح للمزيد..
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## samipro (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## medan (1 يناير 2009)

الف شكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## silicon.en (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك على تعاونك الرائع


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز

وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمداهرو (18 أبريل 2009)

حفظك الله وسدد خطاك وجعل هذا العمل زادا لك في الدنيا والاخرة.


----------



## mufeed (19 أبريل 2009)

*هل تعلم ان القروض ربوية*

السلام عليكم 

أخي دراسة الجدوى التي ارسلتها تعتمد في تقييمها على معيار معدل الخصم والذي في الاصل يعتمد علي سعر الفائدة المستقطعة من قيمة القرض والذي بدوره يتم التعامل فيه بالربا الذي حرمه الله في كتابه العزيز!!!!!!!! الم تعلم هذا???????

فأقول لك هذاك الله نحن نريد شي خاص بنا كمسلمين لتقييم المشاريع, الا إذا كنت غير مسلم فا من الممكن عذرك لا نك لا تعلم !!!!!!!

وسلام


----------



## tarekms45 (21 أبريل 2009)

ملف رائع 

بارك الله فيك

هلا اخبرتنا عن المصدر ام انه من افكارك و خبراتك و تجاربك الشخصية

و شكرا لك


----------



## hady511 (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## waelanwar (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً الاخ الحبيب


----------



## master pizoon (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا العمل 
ولقد استفت منه كثيرا 
جازاك الله الخير الكثير بنفعك للمسلمين


----------



## ابراهيم المازني (28 مايو 2009)

:15:جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك الى مايحبةه ويرضاه


----------



## alaa eldin farag (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك وعليك ونفع بك المسلمين قولو أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## MR TOWN (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك فى العلم


----------



## mohdelmatteet (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك دائماً لكل خير


----------



## مسلم يوسف (10 يونيو 2009)

* ----- جزاكم الله خيرا ------
*


----------



## ahmedamine1 (10 يونيو 2009)

*Algerie*



aly_moh قال:


> اخوانى الكرام
> اقدم لكم اليوم ملف وورد يوجد بة شرح كامل و شرح خاص لكيفية تكوين دراسة الجدوى لتبدأ مشروعك
> سواء كان هذا المشروع كبير ام صغير
> فلمبدأ واحد
> ...


 



شكرا لك يا أخي و بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك


----------



## رمزي امحمد (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياخي . ومشكور جداً


----------



## ahmed_d (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.....للامام


----------



## رمزي امحمد (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## شيماء الشهابي (18 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك كثيرا اول مرة يفتح عندي فايل على موقعكم


----------



## عبدالقوى (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## هاني بركات (25 يونيو 2009)

, thank you for this , جزاك اللة خير و يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك
it is really a great document


----------



## engahmedezz (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salahye (28 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزيك ألف خير مشكور


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عز الاسلام (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bryar (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا فموضوع دراسة الجدوى جدا مهم وتعتبر اساس نجاح اي مشروع جديد وعن طريقها تستطيع وضع خارطة مهمة لبدأ تنفيذ المشروع والمعرفة المسبقة لنجاها وتطورها على مر السنين واني جدا متحمس لهذا الموضوع واعتبره الشريان الحيوي لنجاح المشروع


----------



## عز الاسلام (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## حسام قسام (27 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام قسام (29 يوليو 2009)

شكر على المعلومات الراااااااااااائعة والمفيدة


----------



## فهدالادهم (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ملف في منتهي الروعة 
جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## سيد طه محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم .......... جاري تحميل الملف


----------



## EAGLE ONE (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين** بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك*
ahf1


----------



## المهندس / آدم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على مساهمتك القيمة -- أفعل الخير ولا تطلب الرد من أحد فانت تعمل لله وثق فى ثواب الله وهو افضل من شكر كل البشر


----------



## tamereng78 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## امير الصباح (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك 
بالفعل دراسة مفيدة و كنت محتاج لها


----------



## galal980 (8 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (10 يناير 2010)

ملف رائع و لكن يمكن وضع المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (10 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (12 يناير 2010)

*دمشقي ولا فخر*

ألله يعطيك العافية ويزوجك من الحور العين في جنات النعيم


----------



## القمر الهندسي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع وملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## Fadi Ghanem (19 يناير 2010)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## malk60 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ههااننيي (17 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزاك خير و يوفقك
الحقيقة الملف جاء في و قته متشكر لبك جداا*​


----------



## محمودشمس (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0 *​


----------



## رايه11 (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الثواب*​


----------



## المهندس / آدم (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## fakkoor (18 يوليو 2010)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 يوليو 2010)

من لايقل لك الف شكر فهو لايعرف قيمه ماقدمته فسوف اقرا الملف بالكامل وسوف اناقشك قيما لم اتمعن فهمه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## القمري2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور يا علي محمد
والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بسمالله (23 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك ألف شكر وإن شاء الله ندرس الموضوع ونتناقش فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (25 يوليو 2010)

موضوع متميز


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (25 يوليو 2010)

ونتمنى المزيد وخاصه في المجال النفطي


----------



## مسجد الالباني (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم نور الدين (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور* 
*مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© *
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووووور*​


*مشكوووووووووور*


*مشكوووووووور*


*مشكووووور*​


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## Nouyer (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ورمضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان كريم


----------



## ابن العميد (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## The Imaginative (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجازك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## electrocute (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم أنصر الحق على الباطل 
وأعز أمتنا بجيشا عالما و متدينا لا ينحني الا لك


----------



## odwan (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الصقاري (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوي بارك الله فيك ،،،،،،وكثر الله من امثالك
حقيقةً تعبت وانا ابحث عن مثل هذا الموضوع ،،،،
شكراً لك،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## mezohazoma (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (20 فبراير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx:77:


----------



## arch_hamada (21 فبراير 2011)

اللهم اغفر لهم وعافهم واعف عنهم وارحمهم رحمةً تغنيهم عن رحمة من سواك
اللهم ارزقهم قبل الموت توبة ومغفرة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة وسعادة
اللهم ارزقهم عيشةً هنيةً وميتةً سويةً ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح
اللهم أعتقهم من النار..اللهم احسن خاتمتهم وتوفهم وأنت راضٍ عنهم يا رب
اللهم و ادخلهم جناتك بلا حساب ولا عذاب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## فريد كامل (31 مارس 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر على تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس خالد07 (1 أبريل 2011)

الله يسعدك ويوفقك يارب على المجهود الرائع


----------



## zahran_4ever (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل
ارجو ان تعم الفائدة علي الجميع
مع خالص شكري و تقديري لمجهودك


----------



## المهندس / آدم (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.Omangy (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م .الحسين (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eng.Adb (14 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك خيرا ويكتبك من الصائمين


----------



## Matilda (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ونفع الله بكم سائر خلقه

اشكرك كثيراً على الملف لأني احتاجه الآن .

تحياتي


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## آغاميلاد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله يجزاك خير و يوفقك 
*


----------



## مهندس مصر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم على هذا الملف القيم


----------



## جاسم السوداني (17 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks alot my dear


----------



## zainelabdian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

​*بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## loay ks (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shz1981n (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا...وكل عام ومنتدانا الحبيب والامة الاسلامية بألف خير


----------



## eng_mot (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## m7md3shor (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hilal_far_way (21 نوفمبر 2011)

aly_moh 

اسكنك اللة فسيح جناته ويرزقك من حيث لا تعلم زززززززززز اللهم امين 

الف شكر الملف رائع وانا عملت برنت له وساقرائه في البيت على مزاج يعني:2:


----------



## م.ناصر ال حارث (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## engawyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## hema30 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوخاري (4 يناير 2012)

الله يجازيك عنا كل خير 
وينصر من كان عون لاخوه بالخير في كل مكان 
والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (8 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (8 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samna1310 (9 يناير 2012)

اللهم اغفر له وعافه واعف عنه وارحمه رحمةً تغنيه عن رحمة من سواك


----------



## magdiahmed (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mehdi09 (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله الفارسي (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## estbe7s (8 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## آغاميلاد (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك مشكور جدا


----------



## alex_sea (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح سعيدان (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وجوزيت خيرا


----------



## hema weka (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرأ وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## my soul (12 فبراير 2012)

يسلمووووووووووووووو أخي الغالي 
الله يديم مشاركاتك


----------



## hhmdan (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## wisamcivil (13 فبراير 2012)

aly_moh قال:


> اخوانى الكرام
> اقدم لكم اليوم ملف وورد يوجد بة شرح كامل و شرح خاص لكيفية تكوين دراسة الجدوى لتبدأ مشروعك
> سواء كان هذا المشروع كبير ام صغير
> فلمبدأ واحد
> ...


----------



## asoma ovely (13 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## heba bibo (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ,, بس كان عندى سؤال دلوقتى احنا مجموعة طلبة وكنا عاوزين نعمل مشروع صغير داخل الجامعة بس احنا معندناش خبرة لكتابة دراسة الجدوى او مش عارفين نجمع المعلومات دى ومش عارفين نبدء ازاى


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكوراخي


----------



## arch_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً وأجزل لك المثوبة*


----------



## mezohazoma (2 مارس 2012)

Thanks


----------



## arch_hamada (3 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## م_هبه (3 مارس 2012)

ملف أكثر من رائع ..................جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهير موسى (3 مارس 2012)

يجزيك الله خيرا و كتر الله من امثالك و دمت زخرا


----------



## رائد قوجا (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقرالخليج (23 مارس 2012)

مشكور علة الملف المفيد


----------



## كوسيشو (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور اخي


----------



## abdou11 (24 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيكم


----------



## ahmed hammad (2 مايو 2012)

معلومات مفيدة وشكرا


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (23 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jocker_eng (9 يوليو 2012)

thank you man


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (9 يوليو 2012)

احسنت اخي جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ragab selim (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## madjabr (19 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وابلغك شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## salim bahmeed (19 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزيك كل خير يامعلم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وأجزل لك المثوبة.​:56:


​


----------



## بهاء الحفناوى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله موضوع مهم كان نفسى فيه من زمان​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## صلاحالدين (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قرزة (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## hglsgl (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك عونا لإخوانك على الخير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 فبراير 2013)

ملف جميل وشكرا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (7 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول


----------



## احمد المأذون (10 فبراير 2013)

والله مجهود ممتاذ اخي الفاضل ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وفي انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك المميزه


----------



## mam2022 (18 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم............... و مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## فاروق الخامري (22 فبراير 2013)

*مششششششششكورررررررررر وجزاك الله خير 
*


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibnasekba (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## ufhs_ifi (29 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوريين و بارك الله لكم في اعمالكم


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (22 فبراير 2014)

سلمت يداك


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك 
و نطمع بالمزيد


----------



## arch_hamada (1 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 



اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed hammad (7 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

